# any tips to make them stick?



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello 

I'm desparately trying to get some tips on how to get my embros to implant.
I've had my eggs collected yesterday, (did not realise how sore I'd be after it - or am I just a woose?) they collected 7.
I was over the moon but today have found out that only 2 have fertilised. 4 were indented?
I'm back in tomorrow morning to get them put back. 
Apart from no sex, hot baths or excerise does anyone have any tips to make them take.
I may resort to superglue  

HELP!!!

thanks

Jenny


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there Jenny

Sadly I haven't got any tips for you ... yes superglue could be an alternative if all else fails!!      But I just wanted to wish you well for ET tomorrow    

During my two attempts i just tried to relax (yeah right!), stay postive, avoided rigorous exercise (that was easy!    ) and basically try to keep my mind busy during the dreaded 2WW.  

Good luck Jenny!!  
PaddyGirl


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

Hiya Jenny...

Not sure if this will be of any use to you but i have been told that drinking full fat milk is good for you as it helps to thicken the lining of your womb.

Hope all hoes well for you hun!

Nat xxx


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Paddy - thanks, I think I need all the luck in the world and some staples
I'm not doing great at the positive thinking just now, but need to suck it up and get some. we are thinking of going out tonight for dinner so that should help.
Thankfully I'm as active as a sloth so cutting out excercise is easy!


Hi Nat - really full fat milk, gads just the thought of thta makes me want to hurl but I guess if it helps.....
Its so confusing all the information, Zita W said to stay away from dairy but maybe i've not been keeping up to date!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

oh dunno then hun, my consultant told me that and a few of the girls I know having ivf at the min said they were told that too xxx


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

well in that case I'll do it.
Not drunk milk for, erm 32 years but anything to help!
thanks Nat
will buy some when I'm out


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

lol...cant say im a great lover of milk myself...but i do drink it every now and then but through a straw lol xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh and Good Luck for tomorrow hun, hope everything goes Kk x let us know how you get on.

Nat xxx


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks Nat and will do, just back from major large curry - probably not sensible and now more worried that I'll fart during the procedure!- sorry tmi  
jenny
xxx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

i didn't know having sex during the 2ww can prevent implantation whyy is this? x


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

Jenny...Lmao xxxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Jenny,  I'm a newbie on the forum (haven't got round to introducing myself formally yet) but saw your post and just wanted to let you know that I've heard brazil nuts are supposed to help with the thickening of the lining, as are anything with selenium.

Hope all goes/went well  

EssieJean
xx


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

Nat - thankfully no windy issues during the implantation but omg - seriously can farting cause problems - not good!

well the twins are in, I know I should not call them that but its my way of staying positive.
I've been on the sofa all day and sooooo bored watching telly. Its been a lovely day here - which is a yearly event and I've not hung out any washing. My gran will be turning in her grave!

thanks Essie - my man got me milk ( ) and brazil nuts. I'm going to look like Jabba the Hut by the end of this stay with your feet up stint.

shenagh1 - I think it is due to excessive jiggling   'They' obviously think that everyone has crazy bouncing sex which is why they tell you  not to do it and I've read that sperm may cause issues - but not sure!
May be you're allowed to have dull sex but then what would be the point!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

Hiya ladies...

Jenny - Thats great hun, glad all went well, I have my fingers crossed for you x where abouts are you from? I am originally from the north where the sun dont shine to often lol but live in the south now (Traitor I now lol). x

Essie - Hiya welcome to the site!, I didn't know that Brazil nuts were good for thickening...I will have to stock up x


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi nat - I'm orginally from a wee place called Monifieth now living in Bothwell.
Where you from and now? 

One of the twins just had two cells the other four. I was told that both should be about 4 but not to worry??
Really how am I supposed to do that?
Can they catch up?


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Jenny - with the full fat milk (which i'm now going to start to drink from now on), the brazil nuts and the litres of water i'm supposed to drink, this Jabba is gonna burst very soon lol    x

Hi Natalie, thank you for the welcome   I've taken great comfort in reading the forum and intend to post more in the future once my ED treatment starts, hopefully in October   x


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

im stuck on the sofa trying really hard to not eat all the green and black chocolate - my son told me it was full of antioxidents - any excuse! 
Where are you getting your ED from? How are you feeling about it?
I'm must admit when DP suggested it to me I did freak out. However if this does not work I'm going to seriously think about it.


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Jenny,
I've been on the waiting list for ED at CARE in Manchester since March.  I believe there's 7 month waiting list, so hoping to hear something next month.  Unfortunately for us due to my high FSH levels (and menopause) ED was our only option (apart from adoption).  Never thought i would end up in this situation thinking it would be oh so easy to start a family. The news was devastating to both me and DH but for me personally I'm struggling with the fact there'll be no genetic connection to me.  It upsets me deeply that our baby/babies will have none of my characteristics   I also felt a failure towards my mum and grandparents for not carrying on the gene but I know that I have to think positively and focus on the end result.  At the end of the day, even parents who conceive naturally can have a child who doesnt look like either one of them. 

The success rate is quite good too as eggs are only taken from women aged up to 36.  

I wouldnt rule it out, if it came to that but i'm sure you won't have to make that decision.  I'll be praying that your treatment is a success!!  

xxx


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Essie

I'll keep my fingers crossed that you hear soon. My embroyist told me today that younger ones stick as it is natures way of natural selection,  Nice eh!
Your baby may not have your genes but you will be growing it from scratch. Baby will be eating what you eat, hearing everything you hear, feel what you feel and hearing your voice as mum. Really there is not much difference, i don't look anything like my family. 
You are not a failure, you are going to have a wondeful baby that has grown in you!

I'm wondering if I should contact my clinic to go on the list - better sooner than later but maybe not waiting for 2ww is v negative,

sending hundreds of hugs and let me know what happens.


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Jenny for your kind words.

Please keep me updated too. My fingers are crossed   I believe the Zita West CD is highly recommended for the 2ww period.


xxx


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

hi Essie

Thanks, i'll look in to that. I've been doing everything that Zita has said to so far.
I'll keep you updated and you with me.
Hope you get to the top of the list soon.
hugs
jennt
xx


----------



## tigge66 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Can I join you please?

Hi All

I am in the middle of a DE cycle.

Today was EC day, Donor had 20 eggs, ICSI discussed but decided on just IVF as previous good fertilisation rate, donor having ICSI so although 10 eggs for us at moment may be a couple less once they have ICSIed the other eggs. 

I too would like any tips on making them stick as I am so close to that stage. All the info seems to be to carry on as normal after the first day or 2 but avoid too much exercise. I am also trying to avoid stress too. I cant remember what we did last time as far as sex but in nature sex doesn't stop the baby sticking and might even help!

I note a few of you have discussed DE. I took a while to get to this stage but so know I am doing the right thing. 

EssieJean - I got a choice of two donors and the one I chose is a good match the only big difference is height, eye colour, hair colour and skin are a match. The clinic will ask how specific you want to be so the baby could look more like you than your hubby. People often say how much my stepdaughter looks like me rather than my hubby! Then they remember the genetics! I know it will not be all smooth sailing and there is explaining to the child as well but any baby would be so loved.

Natalie I too am a northerner who has deserted to the south where the sun does shine. 

Tigger x.


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Tigge66

Sorry for delay, I had typed a reply to you but some how deleted it by mistake??

It was lovely to hear from you   How are you feeling after EC? 
I'm still waiting for "the call" at mo, so quite anxious.  ICSI was also discussed and recommended for us at our first meeting in March so its more than likely we will go ahead with that. At first my head was reeling with all the info, not least about the lack of genetic connection which i had real difficulty with (still have some moments of sadness) but I know it just won't matter when our bundle of joy finally arrives    

As you say there is the telling/not telling - we're still undecided   but the way i see it is you can always decide at a later date to tell but you can never untell.  It certainly is an emotional rollercoaster we are all on, one that hopefully ends in a bump (pun intended hee hee) 

Fingers crossed and wishing you bundles of success.  Please keep me updated.

PS - I'm a northerner - still here where the rain does pour!  

EssieJean
xx


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Tiggee66

That sounds fantastic. that is a load of eggs. How many are going to be transfered? Can I ask how old is your donnor - do you know?
Zita West recommends 3 days after transfer, been  told Brazil nuts and pinapple juice but not pinapple!
I've been detoxing for 2 months now and taking conceptcare, calcium, cod liver and co enzyme q10 - no idea if it will work but will try anything, oh yes and full fat milk!
when are you going to be transferred.

xxxx


----------



## tigge66 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi All thank you for the lovely welcome.

Thank you all for the  . From our 10 eggs we have 6 that are doing well so it is ET for us on Sunday at 09.30. We sooooo lucky.   So the ICSI wasn't needed, my hubby had a good fertilisation rate without it. Of the other 4 one was immature, one didn't fertilise and 2 fertilised abnormally.

Jenny we are having 2 embryos transfered. I've been doing the Brazil nuts high dose folic acid and pregnancy multi vits, a bit of pineapple juice but not much else. Thought about having a massage but didn't get round to it. 

EssieJean so many times that dissapearing reply thing has happened to me, it is so frustrating. I do believe the genetics will not matter when that baby is in your arms.   

Tigger.


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

hi tigge66


That is fantastic news, i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you. does that mean they are getting to day 5 - that is great.
I'm very jealous!!!!
Let me know how you get on.
    
Jennyxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Tigger,

Just wanted to say all the very best for tomorrow.  How exciting!! Can't imagine how you're feeling - guess i will soon  
Please let me know how you get on.

Sending  ,   and  

Essie x


----------



## tigge66 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi EssieJean and Jenny

It is a day 3 transfer rather than a day 5, didn't ask why for a change I just accepted that they would decide the best day. I think there is a risk of loosing viable embryos by going to day 5 blasts. I had an update thismorning the the 6 are still growing well and I asked about the other 4 - 2 are one cell so not growing, one is triphoid (abnormal) other is dividing so may be viable. But with 5 grade 1, 4 cell embryos and one grade 2, 2 cell embryo that might catch up it looks like 2 grade 1's for transfer tomorrow. 

Thank you both for the   energy  and  

Jenny it will be your turn soon.  

I will update soon. Tigger x. 

Sending you both       on your journeys.


----------



## stumpy_UK (Aug 5, 2011)

oooh.  I might lurk on here....

excellent tips, thank you, ladies.

brazil nuts and full fat milk.  i have my first cycle of ICSI next month.

good luck to the original poster xxx


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello Stumpy, hope you are doing well - good luck for your ICSI. I have a darling nephew that was concieve that way - first round as well.
Also pinapple juice but not fresh pinapple!!

EssieJean - that is incredible news. You must be over the moon!!
big day tomorrow, wow - all the best - let me know how you get.
I'll be praying for your beans to superglue on


----------



## tigge66 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi All 

DH trying to entertain me and complains if I am on the computer for too long so I will keep it brief! I had 2 grade 2 embryos transfered today and my blood test is 29th September. 4 frosties on ice. It was a 3dt. 2 embies were looking top grade with no fragmentation so they went back and the other 4 are fine for freezing, 3 were 8 cell and 1 was 7 cell but was catching up with the others having been a 2 cell when they were 4 cell. 

Tigger.


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Tigger

know exactly what you mean!
That is wonderful news = my otd is the 27th - another 9 nine days.
I'm going to nuts!

Hope you had a good weekend.

Jennifer


----------



## tigge66 (Feb 10, 2011)

Jenny

I feel good but swinging from being very positive to worried. A bit of abdo pain and weeing loads! Think it is all the extra water I drank for transfer. 

I think I will go a little nuts too. I spotted a tiny bit of brown mucous yesterday and hubby said I did the same on the cycle I got a BFP with E so maybe it is all good. 

May our 2ww speed by and bring us both good news  . 

Tigger x.


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

hi Tigger

I'm the very same, last week convinced I'm not then this week I thought maybe. I stupidly have done a test tonight and it was negative. Don't think that is  a good sign. I know that a positive can be wrong but is a negative always a negative?
also cramps are now joined by lower back ache - feels like af from hell coming. 
that is great new re the muccus - well you know what I mean!!
Oh well just 6 more blooming days until otd for me then just another 9 for you!!
Finger, legs, arms and eyes now crossed for luck for us!
hope your keeping sane this week.
jennyxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Jenny, It is far too early to get an accurate test result hun, step away from the pee sticks!!! Try to enjoy being PUPO, sending positive vibes for your OTD      

Shelley x


----------



## santorini06 (May 10, 2011)

Hi - I was advised to drink full fat milk just prior to having the eggs removed and after - also heard that brazil nuts and pineapple are good for after....good luck x


----------



## tigge66 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi All

Jenny far too early to test so ignore the BFN and try and avoid too much testing.    

I am keeping fairly sane but a bit excited at present, may it last. 

 to all 

Tigger x.


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you don't mind me jumping in    I couldnt read the posts without responding.

Jenny and Tigger -  Ive everything crossed for you both.  I'm nervous/excited for you, so can't imagine how you're feeling.  I'll be watching this space like a hawk    

All you other lovely ladies - good luck with your journey 

And     to you all  

Essie xx


----------



## tigge66 (Feb 10, 2011)

EssieJean 

Thank you for the support and for sharing our emotions too. 

AFM - back in work today, doing a bit too much so I will leave early tomorrow and work from home. Symptom wise my boobs feel much bigger, bit sore and solid, I have had niggly abdo pain, feel really hungry but have lost a little weight, no sign or any blood on toilet check. Difficult to say if they are signs or just side effects to the Oestrogen and Progesterone Pessaries.

Tigger x.


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

FRIDAY AT LAST!!!! 

thanks for the kind thoughts EssieJean so kind.

santorini06 - I heard that too, may have nightmares about them. Pinapple juice is now my drink of choice a the pub - sometimes I go crazy and been having some straight soda with it!

Mish3434 - you are right - I have one left and it keeps calling out my name. Im going to use it on Sunday, it is another no  then Id rather be upset at home and if it is wrong then I'll get a good surprise - daft I know!


Tigge66 - that is so wierd I said at work that I have a stomach that wont be filled today. I'm jealous, my boobs are def not any bigger, OH would def love that! I've also lost a bit weight which he was complaining about but i do have a huge bloated belly. Obviously not nearly far on enough if I am for that but very odd and uncomfortable.

Gads only another 3 days to go. I cracked and had a tiny drink of wine tonight, after detoxing for months I am the cheapest date in town.

Hugs, good wishes and luck for everyone.      
Jenny
xxx


----------



## tigge66 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi All

Jenny all sounds good then, very similar symptoms. I was blessed with more than my share of boobs and they tend to react to hormones anyway. The tummy will settle its all the treatment that does that. Have you done any more tests or are you waiting?    

Essie thank you for the   I so hope it helps it work for us. 

Tigger x.


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

hi tigge69

LOL - I am certainly not blessed with too much upfront!
Yes, stupidly did another, have the thinnest pink p line but think that this is just cause I left it too long sitting.
just wish I could get the test done and then I'd be put out of my misery.

How you getting on - managed to resist? 
Hope your weekend is going well

Jennyxx


----------



## tigge66 (Feb 10, 2011)

Jenny 

LOL I thought you would   . I madly tested yesterday after reading your post and was a BFN but way too early to get a result. Lat time I got a BFP a few days before OTD. 

Tigger x.


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey there

Think we are well suited  
I honestly don't think I am then have mad moments of hope. I just keep holding on to the fact that I had a bfn with my last pregnancy and it was wrong. I can but dream!
We went to our crazy Italians for sunday lunch and feel sick after eating sausages stew - have been on detox for months, my system does not know what has hit it!
Hope your weekend is panning out - not long to go.
Am starting to dread OTD!!!!!
Feck FECK FECK!!
Jenny
xxx


----------



## tigge66 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi All

I got a BFN on my bloods today. HCG 3 - less than 7 is not pregnant  . 

Jenny sending you     and   for your OTD. 


Tigger x.


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Tigger

I am so sorry, I have just found this thread and have been reading though it like a book, its so strange as you then become emotionally involved...  it was like getting to the end of a book with a bad ending....  
Do you have a plan for what next or are you going to take some time out?

Stay real strong Nats x x x


----------



## ren8353 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to barge in but i've been lurking on the forums for a little while. This is my second ivf and I'm having 2 'perfect' 5 day blasties put back tomorrow Sat 29-10-11. 

I wanted to mention...and I may be wrong, but I read somewhere that pineapple juice helps with sticking. Not concentrated juice but the freshly juiced stuff. Oh, and the brazil nuts for the thickening of the womb lining. Have a read up about that. Might work.  

Lots of luck to you all 

x


----------

